# logitech driving force gt Anschlag in Spiel f1 2013



## drspeed (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo 
ich habe mir das logitech driving force gt zu gelegt. Nun habe ich in Menü von f1 2013 immer den Anschlag an lenkrad. Sobald ich aber in Spiel bin und das Lenkrad übernehmen soll
Merke ich so gut wie kein Anschlag. Halte ich an in stand geht es auch ganz leicht zu lenken und der Anschlag ist deutlich zu merken. Wenn ich nun schneller werde wird das Lenkrad schwerer und man merkt den Anschlag eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich. Habe auch in Profiler alles eingestellt. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen


----------



## timbo01 (31. Juli 2014)

Hast du auch die Einstellungen unter "USB-Gamecontroller" angepasst?
Ansonsten mal direkt in den Spieleinstellungen nachsehen.


----------



## drspeed (31. Juli 2014)

Ich habe direkt in den logitech profiler eingestellt. Habe mich eh schon gefragt ob man die Sachen in game Controller auch einstellen muss.
Haben die Einstellungen denn dann auch noch Funktion.? Ich dachte wenn man das Spiel über den profiler startet dann ist der profiler vorrangig. il


----------



## timbo01 (2. August 2014)

Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Ich nutze den Profiler auf jeden Fall nicht. Einfach in den Windowseinstellungen den "Lenkwinkel" anpassen und die ForceFeedback Einstelllungen alle auf 100% setzen. Den Rest dann einfach über die Spieleinstellungen regeln

Gruß timbo


----------



## matze7172 (4. August 2014)

Tach schön, also ich hab das gleiche Lenkrad. Profiler oder Spielesteuerung kommt auf das selbe hinaus, ich fahre mit 380 Grad Lenkwinkel, 900 Grad sind einfach zu viel für Formel-Wagen.


----------



## Andregee (9. August 2014)

Wenn die Motoren für die Erzeugung der Rückstellkraft schon am Ende sind ist klar das man vom Softstop nichts mehr spüren kann. Da hilft nur Ffb reduzieren


----------



## drspeed (9. August 2014)

Ok dann ist alles klar.danke


----------

